# Team Sky's Jaguar car



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Saw these at the prologue and they are bad a$$.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I like them too :thumbsup:

Far and away the ritziest team car ever!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

for paris roubiax they had one-offs with rasied suspension:









is jag still in bed with ford? i would love to see ford badge those in the states... they would make a mint if they matched bigger rubber with that raised chaissis.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Weltyed - Ford jettisoned Jaguar and Land Rover over to an Indian car giant Tata Motors.

We'll never see it over here because Americans hates station wagons and that makes me sad because i love wagons...


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

saddle tramp said:


> BFD, more hype from Sky. Mostly talk no show. Over rated.


wow, are the uci rankings incorrect or is that a chip on your shoulder


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

foofighter said:


> Weltyed - Ford jettisoned Jaguar and Land Rover over to an Indian car giant Tata Motors.
> 
> We'll never see it over here because Americans hates station wagons and that makes me sad *because i love wagons*...


i would like to cordially invite you to visit the lounge.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

foofighter said:


> Weltyed - Ford jettisoned Jaguar and Land Rover over to an Indian car giant Tata Motors.
> 
> We'll never see it over here because Americans hates station wagons and that makes me sad because i love wagons...


Damn, I used to want one of these too.


----------

